

Examples of Coming Soon Page Designs - Part II - nate
http://dzineblog.com/2009/04/25-examples-of-cool-coming-soon-pages-part-ii.html

======
mahmud
For web apps, reframe the "coming soon" procrastination crap and stick a
little text entry where people can leave their email "to be the first to try"
or get an invite. Less under-construction orange cone blocking the road, and
more like an exclusive concierge to RSVP for a velvet-rope event.

Plus you collect leads :-)

------
flyamerica
cool

